# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  ساخت ديتابيس mysql با easyphp

## sashadianati

سلام
من الان easyPHP رو نصب كردم و ميخوام يك ديتابيس بسازم چطور بايد اينكار رو بكنم؟ من قبلا برنامه mysql رو جداگانه نصب ميكردم ولي الان easyphp رو فقط نصب كردم.خواهش ميكنم اگه مقدوره يه راهنمايي كنيد :قلب:

----------


## m.soleimani

> سلام
> من الان easyPHP رو نصب كردم و ميخوام يك ديتابيس بسازم چطور بايد اينكار رو بكنم؟ من قبلا برنامه mysql رو جداگانه نصب ميكردم ولي الان easyphp رو فقط نصب كردم.خواهش ميكنم اگه مقدوره يه راهنمايي كنيد


یه توضیح کامل همراه با تصاویر شاد و پیروز باشید./

http://turrier.fr/tutoriels/form_03/...hpmyadmin.html

----------


## sashadianati

ممنون آقای سلیمانی عزیز.یه سئوال دیگه هم داشتم چرا فایلهای php من اجرا نمیشن؟ easyPHP رو نصب کردم ولی همون کدهای نوشته شده با زبان php در مرورگرم نمایش داده میشوند. من فایلها رو در همون فولدر www کپی میکنم ولی فقط فایلهای html اجرا میشن؟دلیل چیه؟اگه میشه توضیح بدین چه تغییراتی باید انجام بدم؟

----------


## m.soleimani

درست متوجه نشدم سرور شما ران شده و درخواست‌هایی که از فایل‌های php دارین به جای اجرا شدن محتویات درون فایل رو به شما نشون میده؟

----------


## sashadianati

بله دقیقا.من فایل با پسوند .php مثلا index.php را ساختم ولی هنگام اجرا در لوکال فقط همون کدهای نوشته به زبان php در مرورگر نمایش داده میشن

----------


## m.soleimani

> بله دقیقا.من فایل با پسوند .php مثلا index.php را ساختم ولی هنگام اجرا در لوکال فقط همون کدهای نوشته به زبان php در مرورگر نمایش داده میشن


ببخشید یکم دیر شد مجبور شده بودم برم یه سری به این لینک بزن چون گفتی از EasyPhp استفاده میکنی سبک نوشتن و اجرا رو توضیح داده ./

http://www.easyphp.org/introduction.php

----------


## sashadianati

<html>
<head>
<title>Embeded PHP</title>
</head>
<body>
<h2>this text is in HTML</h2>
<?php
echo 'This text is in HTML'.'<br>'.'<br>';
echo 'Transfore PHP and HTML coexist.';

?>
</body>
</html>

----------

